# Post Pictures of Tent Camping @ FW



## memorykeeper

I am camping in April in a tent and I would love to see pictures of how everyone sets up thier sites. I need ideas....  because I'm clueless.
thanks
Linda


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

This sticky "Post your Camping Pictures" (or something like that) is at the top of the camping forum.  I saw a few tent sites posted on it.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1419316


----------



## memorykeeper

I went through every post in that thread and there are only a few tent camping ones. It would be nice to see more if they're out there. Google has turned up very few as well.


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

memorykeeper said:


> I went through every post in that thread and there are only a few tent camping ones.



Ahhh, I only skimmed it.  Hope somebody posts some.  I'd like to see, too.


----------



## clkelley

...................


----------



## BigDaddyRog

There's not a whole lot of tent pics around...the best pic Ive ever seen for reference to set up a tent site is  this one...perfect example of what you really need to be comfy and efficient.






This pic was borrowed from Natasha's Camping Site and it has lots of usefull info. But again...there are a few pics on this site...but they are fairly burried.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LOL....I think clkelly just posted them ALL....she is the neatest, most well organized tenter Ive ever seen. Oh yeah...there's some pics of a very unique set up by a guy called "TARP MAN" ...if ya do a search, I bet you could find his wacky site!!!


----------



## clkelley

..................


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Here's ours from last year...before we got our Copper Canyon. 
This is site 1501 (right behind the bus stop). 
This poor pitiful Coleman tent was well worn. 
This was the last time we used it at the Fort. 





Here's our Copper Canyon...huge tent but we couldn't 
fit in the 1500 loop with it and our screen house 
so we're on 2050 (in case anybody wonders, 
it's 432 feet from the comfort station to the left 
and 432 feet from the comfort station to the right 
according to my portable GPSr). In other words, 
this is the furthest most site from any comfort station:





With the extra room, we were able to upgrade to air mattresses:





Inside our screen house:





Kitchen Area:


----------



## hoosiergirl

Oh my goodness!  How in the world do you become so organized Tent Camping Mom & clkelley?!?   WOW!  We've never tent camped but I intend to this year!  I'll be checking out this board a lot more often!


----------



## memorykeeper

WOW thanks for the pictures. How far is it from the power pole to the picnic table?  Can you reach your tent at the rear of the site from the power pole?


----------



## clkelley

memorykeeper said:


> WOW thanks for the pictures. How far is it from the power pole to the picnic table?  Can you reach your tent at the rear of the site from the power pole?



I bring several 40 foot OUTDOOR extension cords and several power strips, so have never had trouble with power.


----------



## lanawhim

*Tent Camping Mom*

What brand is your camping kitchen?? That is the exact kind I have been looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

It's the Lewis and Clark Fold and Go Camp Kitchen. Coleman has a similar one but a lot more expensive. I gave it a test drive and left it out on our deck for two weeks in the rain and sun and never got a rust spot. It's good quality. I had originally seen them at Sam's Club but they sold out before I gave in. So I ordered mine from some place on the internet....can't remember the store.


----------



## memorykeeper

Can you pitch your tent on the cement or does everything need to fit on the sand part? Anyone know the size in feet of each site?


----------



## clkelley

Yes, you can put your tent on the concrete area, but then you have no way to stake it down.


----------



## CottontailCurl

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Kitchen Area:



Hey TCM, the pic of your little one sleeping is precious. Is your refrigerator on a shelf that is part of the camping kitchen? How do you haul everything in, do you stow it in something you're towing? 

If anyone's interested, I saw those same sized storage bins marked down at Home Depot for about $4. They're Rubbermaid (which I also use for our camping stuff; I think they last much longer than other brands, and $4 for that size is really good.)


----------



## Tent Camping Dad

Hi there. I'll answer for DW since she's out giving my money to Wal-mart   Yes, the refrigerator sits on a shelf that is part of the camp kitchen. Before I opened it, I thought the shelf may be too flimsy for the refrigerator but it is very sturdy. It fits perfectly, well maybe a little overhang but there's no way it will tilt over. 

We haul everything down in a minivan with a luggage carrier on top and bike rack on back. Mostly the tent, screen house and lounge chairs go in the luggage carrier. I remove the rear seat from the van and one of the passenger seats and that gives us plenty of room for hauling. DW has a picture or two that she can post. She has them in her photobucket so when she returns, I'll tell her to post here.


----------



## CottontailCurl

Tent Camping Dad said:


> Yes, the refrigerator sits on a shelf that is part of the camp kitchen. Before I opened it, I thought the shelf may be too flimsy for the refrigerator but it is very sturdy. It fits perfectly, well maybe a little overhang but there's no way it will tilt over.
> 
> We haul everything down in a minivan with a luggage carrier on top and bike rack on back.



Thanks very much for the info. That's pretty helpful and gives us an idea of the quality of the camping kitchen. 

Is your luggage carrier soft-sided? We bought one recently and decided on that kind because it looked like it would hold more and have less wind resistance. We were amazed at how much we were able to shove in there, it was basically everything we needed for our trip to FW.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Actually, I didn't even go to Wally World...just Lowes and Kohls...
which I do more damage anyway  

Back to the topic on hand...here's our cargo carrier, it's a Sears Sport 20, hardsided since we do a lot of camping (not just at FW) and it's held up nicely over the years:





In the process of organizing and loading:





And here we are fully loaded (I think this one is at Stone Mountain):


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Here's another set up we had a few years back. 
This was in the 1500 loop too. I can't remember 
the site number but if you look behind our old tent, 
there's a tree in a very bad spot. I think Carol knows 
this site number. If it wasn't for that tree, it would be
an excellent site for an extra large tent and screen house.





I have an inside picture of our screen house on this day too 
but I dare not post it...it may make it to the Hillbilly thread


----------



## clkelley

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Here's another set up we had a few years back.
> This was in the 1500 loop too. I can't remember
> the site number but if you look behind our old tent,
> there's a tree in a very bad spot. I think Carol knows
> this site number. If it wasn't for that tree, it would be
> an excellent site for an extra large tent and screen house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an inside picture of our screen house on this day too
> but I dare not post it...it may make it to the Hillbilly thread



That's probably 1506.  That site is narrow and that tree was in the worst place possible.


----------



## clkelley

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Actually, I didn't even go to Wally World...just Lowes and Kohls...
> which I do more damage anyway
> 
> Hey, we were at Lowe's today too!!!  (Spent less than $5.00!!!)  We are looking for a new toilet though.  (Is that TMI or what  )


----------



## CottontailCurl

clkelley said:


> Tent Camping Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, we were at Lowe's today too!!!  (Spent less than $5.00!!!)  We are looking for a new toilet though.  (Is that TMI or what  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it going to be taken to FW and left outside the Tab while you're in the parks?
Click to expand...


----------



## clkelley

CottontailCurl said:


> clkelley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it going to be taken to FW and left outside the Tab while you're in the parks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## memorykeeper

clkelley said:


> That's probably 1506.  That site is narrow and that tree was in the worst place possible.



I'm worried that mt tent will be too big to fit two on my site. I'm camping with friends and they have a 7 person tent and we have a 8 person tent with the atttached screen house. ( Found this on sale at Target for $29 regular price $116) Our kids are too wild to put everyone in one tent but I worry about whether or not both tents will fit.


----------



## LONE-STAR

memorykeeper said:


> I'm worried that mt tent will be too big to fit two on my site. I'm camping with friends and they have a 7 person tent and we have a 8 person tent with the atttached screen house. ( Found this on sale at Target for $29 regular price $116) Our kids are too wild to put everyone in one tent but I worry about whether or not both tents will fit.



We had 2 tents and a 30' TT on 1 site but that was in the 200 loop.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

memorykeeper said:


> I'm worried that mt tent will be too big to fit two on my site. I'm camping with friends and they have a 7 person tent and we have a 8 person tent with the atttached screen house. ( Found this on sale at Target for $29 regular price $116) Our kids are too wild to put everyone in one tent but I worry about whether or not both tents will fit.



I don't think you will have any problems in the 2000 loop. Also, in the 1500 loop there are a couple of sites that will fit the bill but I don't remember which one's they were. If you notice my 1501 site, the Coleman tent and screen house just barely fit. The Coleman is a 9x12 and the screen house is a 15x15 and it was over the edge a few inches. Now in the 2000 loop, we were able to put our Copper Canyon, which is 15x12, and the 15x15 screen house on one site with room to spare.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ive been a little concerned with site space too...we have a 19'x10' tent and a 1o'x10'(I think) screen room, and I really WANTED 1500, but we might have to settle for 2000.....Im not too worried as long as I have a cart by then...but heard the 1500 loop is so much more filled with vegitation and has a woodsier feel since the clearing in 2000. Guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Actually, last October the 1500 loop looked very barren too compared to what it looked like a couple of years ago. Not near enough shade for my liking. Those sites closest to the bus stop and next to the comfort station has the better shade. All the others are comparable to the 2000 loop.


----------



## memorykeeper

Well my huge tent and great Target deal is a bust anyway. I read the reviews and it seems that in any type of rainfall we'd be better off just sitting under an umbrella than sleeping in that tent. I will be returning it today and investing in a Coleman. I hope we get the 2000 loop because then space shouldn't be a problem. How do they decide where to put you? Is it first come first served?


----------



## clkelley

If you request 2000, you will have no problem.  1500 is the more-requested loop of the partials, and harder to get assigned to.


----------



## momoffive

Our site in December.  We were about 6 sites from CS and we backed up to the road, but a good distance away.




A picture from the back.  Notice NO pop-up, that was still at the garage in SC.  The red tent was my quick buy at Walmart while we were at the Fort.  It was big and we plan on using it again.  It was cheeper than renting one of FW tents.  I just wish we had a cabin tent instead. Our screen room was behind the tree off to the right.  I little awkward for the two large tents but we were so not prepared for 100% tent camping.  It took me 3-4 days to get comfortable and get an organized routine.
momoffive


----------



## juligrl

memorykeeper said:


> I'm worried that mt tent will be too big to fit two on my site. I'm camping with friends and they have a 7 person tent and we have a 8 person tent with the atttached screen house. ( Found this on sale at Target for $29 regular price $116) Our kids are too wild to put everyone in one tent but I worry about whether or not both tents will fit.



Did you get the Greatland with the screen porch that was on clearance?  If so I did too!  After reading the reviews on it there was no way I was paying the asking price on that thing.  This way, if I get a couple of uses out of it, I'll be happy 'til I get the tent I really want.  I can't wait to get the thing set up!


----------



## momoffive

We have the Greatland in the photo above and in my signature with the kids.  We actually like it.  I bought an indoor/outdoor carpet for the screen room portion of it so we had a place to take shoes off.  The screen room  is not big enough to sit for long periods of time, but that is not why we picked it, I liked the added space going into the tent.  I just wish it were a cabin style so the air mattresses fit better.  It's a tight fit for the 7 of us, but we do have the PU for local trips and now the extra tent.
momoffive


----------



## memorykeeper

Momoffive did it rain at all while you were using this tent? We are camping in April and I'm afraid we''ll end up soaked. It took two years to convince my husband to try camping and I want him to like it so we can go again.


----------



## memorykeeper

juligrl said:


> Did you get the Greatland with the screen porch that was on clearance?  If so I did too!  After reading the reviews on it there was no way I was paying the asking price on that thing.  This way, if I get a couple of uses out of it, I'll be happy 'til I get the tent I really want.  I can't wait to get the thing set up!



Yes that's the one. I also bought one for $12 a five person dome tent also by Greatland. Now I'm scared it was two good to be true.  Do you plan on trying to seal yours? Also do you think you'd stay dry if yor erected it under a gazebo/tarp type thing?


----------



## momoffive

It did rain one day while we were at the parks.  We didn't notice anything in the tent when we got back either.  We used it last summer while camping at the NC shore, not the thing to do when it is 110 degrees out!  We had a couple of quick bursts there too and nothing in the tent.  We kept the rain flap on the whole time.  It made for terrible air circulation but DH didn't want any surprise rain in the middle of the night.  I will be taking a room air conditioner with us the next time ha. We like it but it was in our price range.  Didn't want to spend a whole lot if the kids were going to hate it.
momoffive


----------



## juligrl

memorykeeper said:


> Yes that's the one. I also bought one for $12 a five person dome tent also by Greatland. Now I'm scared it was two good to be true.  Do you plan on trying to seal yours? Also do you think you'd stay dry if yor erected it under a gazebo/tarp type thing?



I absolutely plan on sealing it.  I'm not so concerned about interior space being an issue since it's just me and my two little girls who camp.  Also, I always use a ground cloth when camping so between that and sealing it I'll keep my fingers crossed.  I'll have to see how it sets up to see what else I could rig up over it to keep dry if need be.  I always like to have a Plan B when tenting.  Even if it's terrible, it'll still be an upgrade from my ancient pup tent which is going to be too tight now that I have two little campers.


----------



## memorykeeper

I chickened out and returned mine today so some camper braver than me can get a really good deal. I purchased one at Walmart that I think I will be happy with. Great reviews so I'll keep my fingers crossed since I have big plans for this tent. I can't figure out how to link a picture so you can go here to see it http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5493338 I didn't pay full price since it was a clearance item in the store, wish me luck.
Linda


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

memorykeeper said:


> I chickened out and returned mine today so some camper braver than me can get a really good deal. I purchased one at Walmart that I think I will be happy with. Great reviews so I'll keep my fingers crossed since I have big plans for this tent. I can't figure out how to link a picture so you can go here to see it http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5493338 I didn't pay full price since it was a clearance item in the store, wish me luck.
> Linda



I like the cabin style better than domes, they seem to be more roomy. Just curious, how many do you plan to sleep in there? I know it says it is a 5-person cabin but I doubt you will be able to get 5 in there comfortably. There's only 3 of us and we had a Coleman 9x12 which we had to upgrade to a larger tent this past year because DS's feet were poking through. That sounds like I have a 9 foot son   but in reality by the time you add pillows, sleeping bags, teddy bear, lantern, fan and room to flop around, the space is eaten up fairly quickly.


----------



## Dsny4Me

memorykeeper said:


> I chickened out and returned mine today so some camper braver than me can get a really good deal. I purchased one at Walmart that I think I will be happy with. Great reviews so I'll keep my fingers crossed since I have big plans for this tent.
> 
> DH and I purchased this tent for our trip to the Fort this past December and we loved it. I was a little concerned about it so we put it up in the backyard for a test run before the trip and it survived high winds and a good downpour with no problem. I did seal it beforehand, though. Just didn't want to take any chances.
> 
> Can't wait to take it back again in April!


----------



## memorykeeper

Tent Camping Mom said:


> I like the cabin style better than domes, they seem to be more roomy. Just curious, how many do you plan to sleep in there? I know it says it is a 5-person cabin but I doubt you will be able to get 5 in there comfortably. There's only 3 of us and we had a Coleman 9x12 which we had to upgrade to a larger tent this past year because DS's feet were poking through. That sounds like I have a 9 foot son   but in reality by the time you add pillows, sleeping bags, teddy bear, lantern, fan and room to flop around, the space is eaten up fairly quickly.



I plan to have three in the tent. My husband and six year old will be joining me. We will have a queen size air mattress for the three of us. There is no point in even attempting to get my "chicken little" son to sleep on his own bed no matter how much more comfortable we all might be.


----------



## memorykeeper

Dsny4Me said:


> memorykeeper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I chickened out and returned mine today so some camper braver than me can get a really good deal. I purchased one at Walmart that I think I will be happy with. Great reviews so I'll keep my fingers crossed since I have big plans for this tent.
> 
> DH and I purchased this tent for our trip to the Fort this past December and we loved it. I was a little concerned about it so we put it up in the backyard for a test run before the trip and it survived high winds and a good downpour with no problem. I did seal it beforehand, though. Just didn't want to take any chances.
> 
> Can't wait to take it back again in April!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this tent really have two rooms? It doesn't say it does on the box so I'm just wondering.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

memorykeeper said:


> Does this tent really have two rooms? It doesn't say it does on the box so I'm just wondering.



I just checked it out for you...it does. Here's a pic showing the divider:




I think it looks bigger than it actually is. Since that tent is an 8x10, and it looks like it is divided equally, I'm guessing, with the queen mattress (which is about 5 x 6.5), I doubt you'll be able to use it as two rooms. You don't want any part of your air mattress, blankets, or pillows or anything touching the sides of the walls because it will act as a wick when it rains and once it starts, there's no stopping it.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Tent Camping Mom said:


> ...You don't want any part of your air mattress, blankets, or pillows or anything touching the sides of the walls because it will act as a wick when it rains and once it starts, there's no stopping it.



Ya know....I NEVER thought about that....great point.....making mental note.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ya know....I NEVER thought about that....great point.....making mental note.



O yes, there is nothing like waking up at 3am, soaked, cold, sore.....cranky


----------



## stacktester

Tent Camping Mom said:


> I just checked it out for you...it does. Here's a pic showing the divider:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks bigger than it actually is. Since that tent is an 8x10, and it looks like it is divided equally, I'm guessing, with the queen mattress (which is about 5 x 6.5), I doubt you'll be able to use it as two rooms. You don't want any part of your air mattress, blankets, or pillows or anything touching the sides of the walls because it will act as a wick when it rains and once it starts, there's no stopping it.



That thing looks like a church more than a tent. Maybe on Women's Wild Weekend it could be used as a confession hall before the ladies go home.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ive never been caught tenting in the rain before....and hopefully that luck will hold thru till after May


----------



## PolynesianPixie

stacktester said:


> That thing looks like a church more than a tent. Maybe on Women's Wild Weekend it could be used as a confession hall before the ladies go home.



 

That's what we have karma for, dear.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

stacktester said:


> That thing looks like a church more than a tent. Maybe on Women's Wild Weekend it could be used as a confession hall before the ladies go home.



 Water just went up my nose! That's just too funny...


----------



## LONE-STAR

PolynesianPixie said:


> That's what we have karma for, dear.



My name is Earl


----------



## Dsny4Me

memorykeeper said:


> Dsny4Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this tent really have two rooms? It doesn't say it does on the box so I'm just wondering.
> 
> 
> It does have a removeable divider but I don't think you'll want to use it. We actually just tossed ours. If you used the divider, the queen air mattress would be right up agains the wall and,like Tent Camping Mom said, you don't want that. Besides, it doesn't make for very good air circulation.
> 
> I think it should be PLENTY of room for the three of you.
Click to expand...


----------



## memorykeeper

Thanks, I don't mind if it looks like a church as long as it's a dry church.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

It really looks more like a cabin to me but you will find others like that or similar. One thing about staying dry, make sure you seam seal it and we always use some Scotch Guard, Camp Dry, or any spray on fabric protectant. We usually seam seal once a year but really you probably don't need to do it that often, we just tent a lot. But we always use the spray on before every trip.


----------



## memorykeeper

Can someone explain seam sealing. I need a visual...


----------



## BigDaddyRog

memorykeeper said:


> Can someone explain seam sealing. I need a visual...


I bought some sealer at walmart last month ....it basically comes in what looks like a bingo stamper, its filled with liquid latex....and you just dab it along the seams of the tent from the inside.


----------



## memorykeeper

Stupid Question...
With the tent set up ? I told you guys I was clueless...


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Yes, totally set it up in a well ventilated area or you may get a little  
and run the bingo stamper (yep, that's what it looks like  ) along all the seams inside and out. Anywhere you see stitching along the tent.


----------



## serino4disney

memorykeeper said:


> I am camping in April in a tent and I would love to see pictures of how everyone sets up thier sites. I need ideas....  because I'm clueless.
> thanks
> Linda



My DH and I are also tent camping for the first time in May.  These forums have been awesome!  What dates are you going?  We are leaving town 04/29 but making a couple pit stops and won't be to FW till 05/05.  If you will be back before we leave I would LOVE to know how your trip went and any tips you might have for another first timer!  
HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## terri01p

The very sad thing here is that BigdaddyRog knows exactly what a bingo stamper looks like...it took me a minute to figure out what he was taking about...lol...just kidding.


----------



## memorykeeper

serino4disney said:


> My DH and I are also tent camping for the first time in May.  These forums have been awesome!  What dates are you going?  We are leaving town 04/29 but making a couple pit stops and won't be to FW till 05/05.  If you will be back before we leave I would LOVE to know how your trip went and any tips you might have for another first timer!
> HAVE FUN!!!



We are arriving on April 7th so I am sure I will have plenty to tell you.


----------



## serino4disney

memorykeeper said:


> We are arriving on April 7th so I am sure I will have plenty to tell you.



Awesome!  Also, this is your first time EVER tent camping?  Well, definitely set up your tent and seal it.  That is probably the best advice you've been given.  We also seal ours every year.  If you haven't already.... get a little rug for outside the tent door and take a broom and dustpan with you.  Also, put a tarp under your tent before you set it up.  One that is the same size or slightly smaller than your tent.  They are really cheap and you can pick one up anywhere.  Also, more good advice already given is too make sure nothing is touching the side of the tent, in case it does rain.  HAVE FUN!!!  DH and I can't wait!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Tent Camping Mom said:


> It's the Lewis and Clark Fold and Go Camp Kitchen. Coleman has a similar one but a lot more expensive. I gave it a test drive and left it out on our deck for two weeks in the rain and sun and never got a rust spot. It's good quality. I had originally seen them at Sam's Club but they sold out before I gave in. So I ordered mine from some place on the internet....can't remember the store.




Did you look at the GSI Camp Gourmet Kitchen??  I saw that one online as well. I'm pretty much torn between the 2 (L&C vx. GSI).  We're going camping for a wk in Upstate NY this July (near Niagara) w/ the step-kids. I'm thinking having one of these will be a good idea.  We've only ever camped for a w/e (max 2 nights), so we haven't needed it yet.  But with having Disney close (again, after some moving around), it will also come in handy there, since they don't like you to have fire-rings.

If anyone has one of these 2 kitchens and will be at FW between now & the end of May, would you mind letting us come and check them out before we buy????  If not, that's fine.  Thanks!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

terri01p said:


> The very sad thing here is that BigdaddyRog knows exactly what a bingo stamper looks like...it took me a minute to figure out what he was taking about...lol...just kidding.



Darnit.............I thought I slid by without anyone really noticing that!!!! Yes, it's true the DW and I used to go to wednesday night bingo every week and get plastered with all the blue haired broads...those old women can party pretty hard.....we used to have a blast....we NEVER, EVER won anything though, and its a good thing...them grannys would put the voodoo on ya if ya took their jackpot!!!


----------



## SandrA9810

I have a greatland that I've been using for a few years now. The first time we went camping there we had a kiddie 6x6 two pole pop up....LOL. The next time we found a greatland on clearance, I think it's a 5-6 person tent. I found another one a year or so later when I was going to bring my mom and brother (trip got canceled but I held on to it). The last time we went camping I left the tent and a couple of things on the table or we were going to be late for lunch at canada. When we got back it was gone with the few other things.

I have got caught in the rain more than once in my greatland and it's been fine, and little water in the corners but leave a few towels around the edge to soak it up. Home depot sells a double pack of tarps for like 15$. Throw it over the top and works great. But I originally did it for the air conditioner to keep the cold in. If your not big on using the table or bring along a card table, you can use it to hold the A.C. and the fridge on the other end. generally we use the tail gate of the truck because it fits perfectly up to the window. or else you have the table legs pushing the tent inwards.

We plan on going camping soon, so I'll show you pictures of our hook-up. And I'd never go again with out our window A.C.


----------



## clkelley

BigDaddyRog said:


> Darnit.............I thought I slid by without anyone really noticing that!!!! Yes, it's true the DW and I used to go to wednesday night bingo every week and get plastered with all the blue haired broads...those old women can party pretty hard.....we used to have a blast....we NEVER, EVER won anything though, and its a good thing...them grannys would put the voodoo on ya if ya took their jackpot!!!



Wow, drinking is allowed at bingo where your at?????  That is one of the biggest no no's at the few bingos we have here.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Oh heck yeah.....I would NEVER subject myself to bingo without getting at least 2 sheets to the wind, if not all 3 sheets!!! We can still smoke inside too.....for now. These are a few reasons I can't leave New Orleans...no, not bingo and blue haired grannies......liquor and tobacco!!!!


----------



## Dallas_Lady

I'm loving this thread!  We always camp for Thanksgiving at a nearby campground, but I am trying to convince DH to try Fort Wilderness for our Thanksgiving trip in the near future.  I actually prefer tent camping... it feels more like camping to me.


----------



## terri01p

Dallas_Lady said:


> I'm loving this thread!  We always camp for Thanksgiving at a nearby campground, but I am trying to convince DH to try Fort Wilderness for our Thanksgiving trip in the near future.  I actually prefer tent camping... it feels more like camping to me.



Off topic for just a minute...Dallas Lady I love your digital scrapbooking pictures, I'm really wanting to get into that also.
I wish we would have taken pictures of our house before and after... our back yard was a forest whenever we moved in, it would have been neat to see it then and now. I can barely remember now.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

terri01p said:


> Off topic for just a minute...Dallas Lady I love your digital scrapbooking pictures, I'm really wanting to get into that also.
> I wish we would have taken pictures of our house before and after... our back yard was a forest whenever we moved in, it would have been neat to see it then and now. I can barely remember now.



No kidding....Ive never thought of scrapping like that....its such a chicks hobby, but your page looks GREAT!! Daughter's adorable, too!!!


----------



## Dallas_Lady

Awww, thanks guys   I actually learned how to do it here on the DIS.  This site is good for everything.  I think it's way easier than traditional scrapbooking.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

That is so cool! I've always wanted to do scrapbooking and I've never thought about doing digitally. I think I may try it   Oh, BTW, your daughter is adorable!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Ok, ok, so I contributed to the off topic but it had nothing to do with White Castle or Krystal.  I guess I'll rectify it and put it back on topic  

Here's another angle of site 1501: (notice the screen house is slightly off the pad, not a large area).


----------



## carissanboys

Dallas_Lady said:


> I'm loving this thread!  We always camp for Thanksgiving at a nearby campground, but I am trying to convince DH to try Fort Wilderness for our Thanksgiving trip in the near future.  I actually prefer tent camping... it feels more like camping to me.



We're planning on tent camping for the first time at Fort Wilderness Thanksgiving 2009 (first time at FW, not first time tent camping).


----------



## memorykeeper

Tent Camping Momma can you post more pictures of your campsite and tell me what kind of tents you're using.
thanks


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

We are now using the Copper Canyon 1512 by Eureka. We purchased it last fall. In post #9 the first picture is an old Coleman Weathermaster 9x12. The second picture is the Copper Canyon. The room is unbelievable for just the three of us and it is so easy to set up. I love the feel of openness that the huge windows provide too. 

It's late tonight so I'll look through my pictures and see if I can find any better shots tomorrow.
In the meantime, here's the link to that post in case you missed it: 
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=22903364&postcount=9


----------



## ccandcj

Tentcampingmom or anyone who can answer......two questions:
1.  Where do you find the Mickey Mouse lights for the campsite?

2.  I have a big tent(Kelty 6 person) and a screen house.  I have requested the 1500 loop.  Will those campsites in 1500 be too small for these two things?  I am an experienced tent camper but never camped at FW before.

3.  I will be camping in June.  Will the fridge keep your stuff cold with the hot temps outside?  I am concerned that I will spend a fortune on ice.

4.  How do you keep a tent cool at night while you are sleeping in Orlando?  I was just going to buy a basic fan.  Also, are the sites in loop 2000 shaded?


----------



## juligrl

Tent Camping Mom said:


> In the meantime, here's the link to that post in case you missed it:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=22903364&postcount=9



I love your set-up!


----------



## clkelley

ccandcj said:


> Tentcampingmom or anyone who can answer......two questions:
> 1.  Where do you find the Mickey Mouse lights for the campsite?
> 
> *The Mickey Mouse lights can be found at most any store at WDW.  The trading posts at the Fort sell them, the World of Disney, and the Christmas Shoppes.  Of course, the pumpkin Mickey's can usually only be found in October.  The rest of the year they have bright multicolor, around Easter they are Pastel, and I think they have a Hannakah version*
> 
> 2.  I have a big tent(Kelty 6 person) and a screen house.  I have requested the 1500 loop.  Will those campsites in 1500 be too small for these two things?  I am an experienced tent camper but never camped at FW before.
> 
> *Loop 1500 is iffy on sizes.  I've stayed in 1503 (good sized, but I had smaller tents then), 1506, (Narrow, narrow, tree in bad spot) and 1517 (good sized, but again smaller tents then) *
> 
> 3.  I will be camping in June.  Will the fridge keep your stuff cold with the hot temps outside?  I am concerned that I will spend a fortune on ice.
> 
> *I've used fridges only in the cooler months, but didn't have a problem.  You definitely will use a lot of ice if you have only a cooler.  The ice from the machines at the Fort is not frozen "hard" so melts quickly*
> 
> 4.  How do you keep a tent cool at night while you are sleeping in Orlando?  I was just going to buy a basic fan.  Also, are the sites in loop 2000 shaded
> 
> *My friends used only a fan this past October and were comfortable.  Some folks have used inexpensive window airconditioners and zipped it into one of the doors of the tent*
> 
> ?



*I hope this helps!!!*


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

ccandcj said:


> 2.  I have a big tent(Kelty 6 person) and a screen house.  I have requested the 1500 loop.  Will those campsites in 1500 be too small for these two things?  I am an experienced tent camper but never camped at FW before.



I think you will be fine with just those two. Our Coleman was supposedly a 6 person tent and we fit (just barely) on 1506, as Carol stated is very narrow and has a tree in a bad spot. If I recall correctly, about half of our screen house was on the pavement. I think that one may be the worse case scenario.


----------



## Sinclare

In reference to being hot in the tents at night.  We usually go in June and instead of taking fans, we take Heaters for night.  Remember your camping in what is basically reclaimed swamp so the air does get damp at night.  The heater helps keep the dampness out of the tent.

Here is our setup that we use: Two 11*17 tents with a canopy tent in the middle.  Notice from the second picture (looking out of the tent in the back) that both tents open into the canopy tent.  Since both tents have an overhang, it allows you to get out of the tent and into the "living room" without getting wet except in the hardest rain of course.


----------



## surferrat

Nice "living room" Sinclare...Where is the big screen TV... 



Sinclare said:


> In reference to being hot in the tents at night.  We usually go in June and instead of taking fans, we take Heaters for night.  Remember your camping in what is basically reclaimed swamp so the air does get damp at night.  The heater helps keep the dampness out of the tent.
> 
> Here is our setup that we use: Two 11*17 tents with a canopy tent in the middle.  Notice from the second picture (looking out of the tent in the back) that both tents open into the canopy tent.  Since both tents have an overhang, it allows you to get out of the tent and into the "living room" without getting wet except in the hardest rain of course.


----------



## disneywithfive

This was from our trip August 2007.  The a/c worked out great.  It was pouring rain when we arrived but we got the tent up and dried out and enjoyed our trip.


----------



## memorykeeper

Sinclare, what kind of gazebo thing are you using? I have a 10x10 easy up and I was wonderiong if anyone knew if I could just cover two sides with tarps to use it like Sinclare does. The pictures arte great. I leave in 1 month and I'm very excited.


----------



## clkelley

memorykeeper said:


> Sinclare, what kind of gazebo thing are you using? I have a 10x10 easy up and I was wonderiong if anyone knew if I could just cover two sides with tarps to use it like Sinclare does. The pictures arte great. I leave in 1 month and I'm very excited.



That looks like a First Up straight leg 10x10 from Wal-Mart with a set of the solid walls with the zipper sides just rolled back.


----------



## memorykeeper

Is there a big difference between a first up and an easy up. Do you think the same cover would fit? Does the tarp idea seem crazy?


----------



## clkelley

memorykeeper said:


> Is there a big difference between a first up and an easy up. Do you think the same cover would fit? Does the tarp idea seem crazy?



If you are buying a set of solid walls or screen walls, all you really need to watch for is if your shelter has straight legs or angle legs.  There is not really much difference in the brands.  If you have a straight-legged shelter then get a set of walls for a straight-legged shelter. (Wal-Mart First Up, EZ-Up) If you have an angle leg shelter (bigger at the bottom than at the top), then get a set of walls for an angle leg shelter (Dicks Sporting Goods Quest)


----------



## Sinclare

clkelley said:


> If you are buying a set of solid walls or screen walls, all you really need to watch for is if your shelter has straight legs or angle legs.  There is not really much difference in the brands.  If you have a straight-legged shelter then get a set of walls for a straight-legged shelter. (Wal-Mart First Up, EZ-Up) If you have an angle leg shelter (bigger at the bottom than at the top), then get a set of walls for an angle leg shelter (Dicks Sporting Goods Quest)



I would recommend the ones with the straight sides and metal construction like First Up (I think was the brand).  Mine was from walmart and comes in a big roll bag (kind of like luggage); the sides are purchased extra but the whole setup is well worth it.  I think I paid ~$99 for it last year.

In 2006 I bought one with slanted sides from Walmart for $89 and it turned out to be a nightmare.  It's frame was plastic PVC tubing, was hard to put up and well the pictures speak for themselves.  We set it up the first day and went for the night in the parks.  We came back and it had collapsed and broken several of the PVC pieces.  At first I thought mabey we did something wrong until I started riding bikes around the fort.  The two weeks we were there I saw 7-8 more of them in the campground, all in the same condition.

I don't remember the brand but here is what it looked like first set-up:




Here is after a average afternoon rainstorm:





I also recommend sealing the seams several times before you go.  I actually sealed mine twice and still had a few leaks but the rain was also very heavy while we were there last year.


----------



## clkelley

Sinclare said:


> I would recommend the ones with the straight sides and metal construction like First Up (I think was the brand).  Mine was from walmart and comes in a big roll bag (kind of like luggage); the sides are purchased extra but the whole setup is well worth it.  I think I paid ~$99 for it last year.
> 
> In 2006 I bought one with slanted sides from Walmart for $89 and it turned out to be a nightmare.  It's frame was plastic PVC tubing, was hard to put up and well the pictures speak for themselves.  We set it up the first day and went for the night in the parks.  We came back and it had collapsed and broken several of the PVC pieces.  At first I thought mabey we did something wrong until I started riding bikes around the fort.  The two weeks we were there I saw 7-8 more of them in the campground, all in the same condition.



Sinclare,

They also make the instant up metal frame shelters similar to yours with slant legs, and they sell solid and screen walls for those also, so that's what I was referring to the original poster as she searches for solid walls for her shelter.


----------



## irishbosoxfan

[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]

These are the pictures from our site in July 2006--We are heading back to FW this July and have decided to lighten our load by not bringing the a/c or air mattresses.
We fly down and ME brings our stuff to the site.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

[/QUOTE]
These are the pictures from our site in July 2006--We are heading back to FW this July and have decided to lighten our load by not bringing the a/c or air mattresses.
We fly down and ME brings our stuff to the site.[/QUOTE]


So how bad is it to tent in July, w/o a/c?   We live down here, but have never tented in the summer.  Our plans maybe changing from going camping in NY for 4th of July to possibly going to the FtW. Not sure yet.  But if we do go to the Ft. in July, then it would be in a tent, with possibly only a fan, but no a/c.

Any suggestions??


----------



## BigDaddyRog

irishbosoxfan said:


> ....We are heading back to FW this July and have decided to lighten our load by not bringing the a/c or air mattresses.



July in FL with NO A/C.......YOU, my friend, are a true adventurist!!!!


----------



## carolynb

What site were you on? Looks like a big site. We are going down in October for first time and we are tenting it and are trying to figure out the best sites to stay on. Thanks.


----------



## momoffive

We have a window air unit we use in our garage. Is it hard to fit it to the tent?  Do you have to have a special attachment for the tent window?  I guess I am asking...How'd you do that?
momoffive


----------



## clkelley

momoffive said:


> We have a window air unit we use in our garage. Is it hard to fit it to the tent?  Do you have to have a special attachment for the tent window?  I guess I am asking...How'd you do that?
> momoffive



The thing they were using is called an AC tent boot.

http://acboot.com/


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Yes,...that ACBOOT is very convenient....but you can make your own version of it at a small fraction of the price they are asking.  At $200, it should come WITH the A/C and a bottle of wine!!!!


----------



## irishbosoxfan

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> So how bad is it to tent in July, w/o a/c?   We live down here, but have never tented in the summer.  Our plans maybe changing from going camping in NY for 4th of July to possibly going to the FtW. Not sure yet.  But if we do go to the Ft. in July, then it would be in a tent, with possibly only a fan, but no a/c.
> 
> Any suggestions??



Well this will be the first time without the A/C so I guess we may find out how bad it can be!! But the last time we turned it on when we returned from the parks late at night and we just fell into bed exhausted then were up and out early so we didn't see a whole lot of benefit--by the time we returned at night it had already cooled off quite a bit.If you are local an A/C doesn't take up much room--with us flying in from Kansas we have to ship it down then ship it home(last time we sold it to our camping neighbors who drove because the box got wet and disintegrated) We didn't spend much time at the site but if you plan to then you have to take that into consideration!



BigDaddyRog said:


> July in FL with NO A/C.......YOU, my friend, are a true adventurist!!!!



I don't know about that!! Holla at me when we get back this time around 



carolynb said:


> What site were you on? Looks like a big site. We are going down in October for first time and we are tenting it and are trying to figure out the best sites to stay on. Thanks.



It was site number 2021--I am going to see if we can get the same one this time around because it was so convenient.The outhouse was 1 minute behind and to the left and the bus stop was like a 4 minute walk.We had the screenhouse set up on the driveway then the 3 room tent right at the edge of that and had plenty of room to walk around either side of the tent,then the "luggage" tent was set up in the back corner and there was a good 12 feet open in between.



clkelley said:


> The thing they were using is called an AC tent boot.
> 
> http://acboot.com/



Hi CL!! Yep it's the AC Boot.It was easy to install.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

irishbosoxfan said:


> If you are local an A/C doesn't take up much room. We didn't spend much time at the site but if you plan to then you have to take that into consideration!
> 
> Well when you only have a 2003 Saturn Vue w/ 2 car seats in it, no luggage racks or hitch, plus 2 adults, and it's packed to the gills w/ camping stuff already, so much so that the older son has to have stuff on his lap, then an A/C will take up room that we don't have.  But we'll have to see. If we have the older two step-kids though, we'll probably be taking 2 cars, so we might have room. Especially since the step-son (8) tends to be a wuss.  He would go on test-track, the fastest ride in all the parks, but not on any of the roller coasters, except the Goofy one.
> 
> Don't know how much time we'll be staying at the site either, as this would be the first time that the step-kids have been camping.
> 
> Thanks for the advice though!!


----------



## Sinclare

These are the pictures from our site in July 2006--We are heading back to FW this July and have decided to lighten our load by not bringing the a/c or air mattresses.
We fly down and ME brings our stuff to the site.[/QUOTE]


So how bad is it to tent in July, w/o a/c?   We live down here, but have never tented in the summer.  Our plans maybe changing from going camping in NY for 4th of July to possibly going to the FtW. Not sure yet.  But if we do go to the Ft. in July, then it would be in a tent, with possibly only a fan, but no a/c.

Any suggestions??[/QUOTE]

We never use A/C in the tents and actually use a heater for night time to knock off the dampness.  Last year we left on July 3rd and it wasn't bad at all.  You are rarely in the tents except getting ready in the morning or going to bed at night unless you take a pool break or washing day and I enjoy napping in the tent during those times.  There is lots of trees for shade and there is usually a nice breeze blowing.   Add in the daily afternoon rain to cool things down and it's not bad at all.


----------



## LiteBrite

Sinclare said:


> We never use A/C in the tents and actually use a heater for night time to knock off the dampness.  Last year we left on July 3rd and it wasn't bad at all.  You are rarely in the tents except getting ready in the morning or going to bed at night unless you take a pool break or washing day and I enjoy napping in the tent during those times.  There is lots of trees for shade and there is usually a nice breeze blowing.   Add in the daily afternoon rain to cool things down and it's not bad at all.



Sinclare, am I reading you right, that you have actually used a heater in your tent in July?  I like the idea of fighting the humidity, but does it really not raise the temp inside the tent to have a heater running?


----------



## usewickhouse

First I would like to admit, I mean say, I have NOT tent camped since I was in my teens so I am no expert.  When I seen the pics of the tents with A/C units in them I thought how BRILLANT is that!!  Then as I read on I realized a lot of people obviously do fly in and plan on tenting and/or have very limited space to bring along an A/C unit.  So...here is my contribution to the tent campers...there are frige swaps and Christmas tree swaps on these boards so why not a A/C swap?  

These small portable A/C units are very affordable and you all could run the swap the way the Frige people do.  I live here in Florida about 2 hours west of WDW and let me tell you the heat can be brutal so if I were to ever tent camp in the summer A/C would be a must.  Really you guys could do a combo dorm frige and A/C unit swap so you would also not have to worry about ice melting.  You would just need to make sure you included the appropriate electrical cords with your swap itmes.  

Hope this helps?  If this has already been thought of and/or tried and failed please forgive.  I was only thinking of you all!!


----------



## SandrA9810

I work here at Disney and I have two window units that I use (only one at a time though. But I wouldn't mind bringing some one an AC to use. I didn't use it once in a july trip and never again would I camp without it.
The hardest part is setting it up. we prop it up on the tail gate of our truck. Last time we used the table but the legs pushed into the tent a lot. 
I don't know how people can do without it. I was miserable the next day.


----------



## 2goofycampers

bump


----------



## memorykeeper

Sinclare said:


> In reference to being hot in the tents at night.  We usually go in June and instead of taking fans, we take Heaters for night.  Remember your camping in what is basically reclaimed swamp so the air does get damp at night.  The heater helps keep the dampness out of the tent.
> 
> Here is our setup that we use: Two 11*17 tents with a canopy tent in the middle.  Notice from the second picture (looking out of the tent in the back) that both tents open into the canopy tent.  Since both tents have an overhang, it allows you to get out of the tent and into the "living room" without getting wet except in the hardest rain of course.




I have been attemping to copy this setup but I've had no luck finding the canopy sides at my local Walmarts so I experimented with using two 8X10 tarps and it worked. The look is the same I'll let you know if it holds up in the rain if we have any. I really just wanted an area between my tent and my friends tent where our children could stretch out without being a nuisance or bouncing off my tent walls. We leave in 26 days.


----------



## New England

AN AC IN A TENT!!  That is hysterical!!!  I've never thought of it and WOW what a great idea!!!!  Of course up here (NH) we don't need them too often but  I thought you were kidding until I saw the photo!!!!

OH MAN!!!!  We need tent heaters at night and honestly I could not go south in the summer months for fear I would wilt!!  Hey, what ever it takes!  I think it's an excellent idea!


----------



## shocker

memorykeeper said:


> Momoffive did it rain at all while you were using this tent? We are camping in April and I'm afraid we''ll end up soaked. It took two years to convince my husband to try camping and I want him to like it so we can go again.


Keep in mind that April is not the rainy season in Florida.  Do keep in mind that it could rain anytime on a camping trip.  We've been to FW in April for a week and a half and NO rain.  But did have very loud rock music played 'til 3 am at the MK Grad Nites so watch out for that.


----------



## Shannone1

We were there last April and it rained 4 of the 6 nights we were there.  Luckily though only one of them was an all day/night rain.  The rest of the time it would rain for an hour or two and then clear right up.


----------



## irishbosoxfan

New England said:


> AN AC IN A TENT!!  That is hysterical!!!  I've never thought of it and WOW what a great idea!!!!  Of course up here (NH) we don't need them too often but  I thought you were kidding until I saw the photo!!!!
> 
> OH MAN!!!!  We need tent heaters at night and honestly I could not go south in the summer months for fear I would wilt!!  Hey, what ever it takes!  I think it's an excellent idea!



I was used to tent camping in NH(White Mtns) and in Maine where you needed a blanket at night during the summer but after I came to KS and the humidity was oppressive I knew what we were in for going to WDW.

DH has said it's up to me if we ship an a/c this time around so I'm thinking about it.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

SandrA9810 said:


> I work here at Disney and I have two window units that I use (only one at a time though. But I wouldn't mind bringing some one an AC to use. I didn't use it once in a july trip and never again would I camp without it.
> The hardest part is setting it up. we prop it up on the tail gate of our truck. Last time we used the table but the legs pushed into the tent a lot.
> I don't know how people can do without it. I was miserable the next day.



This would be great!  I'll have to let you know what we end up decided on where to camp for the 4th of July.  I might have to take you up on this offer.   Especially after just walking the 2000 & 1500 loops & touring the Meadows area for about an hour, I was starting to get a headache from the heat!! Then again, didn't have anything to really drink w/ us either.  Boy, did the boys love walking the loops!  DS 4.5 can't wait to go on Mother's Day w/e.  Of course, he doesn't know yet that we extended it by 2 days!!    

Right now we're weighing the costs of renting a van & driving up to NY to camp vs. flying the step-kids down (or if they move here like their mom is hoping & boy would that save abou $800 - $1000 in flight tickets!!) & going to the Fort.  Right now leaning towards the Ft.  Even if we buy the tickets & then they move b/c we go w/ SW for their flights, we could use the tickets for us later. 

Really beginning to look forward to the summer's campin trip!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

irishbosoxfan said:


> ...
> DH has said it's up to me if we ship an a/c this time around so I'm thinking about it.


You could always do what me and RvUSA do.....Free Walmart rental plan!!!

Buy one when you get there....use it and return it when your done...may not be the right thing by many paoples standards...but its an extra 96 bucks in your pocket!!!

I needed a small a/c for my garage anyway...I just purchased one a couple of days ago and Im gonna set the tent up tomorrow and jerry rig it into the tent. I'll post pics if it doesnt embarrass me by being to cheap looking!!!


----------



## momoffive

> Originally Posted by memorykeeper
> Momoffive did it rain at all while you were using this tent? We are camping in April and I'm afraid we''ll end up soaked. It took two years to convince my husband to try camping and I want him to like it so we can go again.



 Sorry I missed this earlier.  There was one evening while at MK that it rained hard for like 30 mins.  We forgot about it by the time we got back to our tent.  Nothing wet either.  I should mention that we did not seal it either.  That is a project this summer though.  Because of a miss hap with our pop up on they way down to WDW the camper did NOT make it and after the 2nd night I hade to make a trip to Wallie World to buy another tent.  Needed a place to store everything.  I can't tell you which tent that is, I was desperate.  I would have loved a cabin instead and think that will be the next one we get.  This board has been great and has given me so many ideas that I actually can't wait to try them.

BDR, I plan on the same thing with the window air unit.  We were at a national park last July on the Outer Banks somewhere and it was 110 no lie !  I went to Lowes HW and bought a fan, DH laughed at me when I asked him if we could bring the window air unit from the garage.  After seeing some of the pictures on here he is fine with the idea, go figure.
momoffive


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I wouldnt even CONSIDER CAMPING in FL heat without one...Im 295lbs....aint NOWAY Im gonna spend my vacation sweating like a pig who just heard the farmer loves bacon!!!


----------



## shocker

momoffive said:


> DH laughed at me when I asked him if we could bring the window air unit from the garage.  After seeing some of the pictures on here he is fine with the idea, go figure.
> momoffive



You've got a DH like I do!  It's not legitimate until someone ELSE says it is!!!   Ya! I figure!


----------



## Brer Bear

BigDaddyRog said:


> I wouldnt even CONSIDER CAMPING in FL heat without one...Im 295lbs....aint NOWAY Im gonna spend my vacation sweating like a pig who just heard the farmer loves bacon!!!


----------



## SandrA9810

Well we're camping April 14-17. Kari's parents are coming from Georgia in their newly bought RV. And we're gonna pitch our tent next to theirs. Maybe I'll get some pictures this time of it all. I should probably look into a shelter thing, they look pretty cool. But I don't think we're gonna do any extended stays at the fort this year cause we want to go to Disney Land for the first time in May.


----------



## memorykeeper

Just moving this to the top so I can show my husband the reluctant camper that you can have a good time in a tent. 6 days to go and he has major cold feet. If you have any additional pictures to post i would appreciate it.
Linda


----------



## Tuffcookie

Here are a couple of pictures of my campsite.  It has been a couple of years since youngset DS and myself camped at FW.  I tried to make it as Disney as possible! 











TC


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Look at YOU....what a great little set up. Alarm clock, lamp, nightstand, rug...thats downright inviting!!!


----------



## Mickey Canada

I love this thread .....

Need more pictures!!!  Come on people!


----------



## Dallas_Lady

BigDaddyRog said:


> Look at YOU....what a great little set up. Alarm clock, lamp, nightstand, rug...thats downright inviting!!!



All that's missing are some chocolates on the pillow!


----------



## Minnie mom of 6




----------



## Mickey Canada

Thanks for the pic!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

cute kid!


----------



## hoosiergirl

Tuffcookie, what a great set-up!  It's so "home-y!"  It really makes me wish our airmattress was a double-high! (I still can't imagine my DH and I not rolling to the middle.)

WOW!  Jeannie, your site looks huge! (Is the blue tent that we can see in one of the pictures yours too?) And your daughter is adorable!

Love these pics!


----------



## memorykeeper

looks like I need to try for 2026. That is one huge site! We leave in 2 days and finally I'll have a tent camping picture of my own to post. 
Linda


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

memorykeeper said:


> looks like I need to try for 2026. That is one huge site! We leave in 2 days and finally I'll have a tent camping picture of my own to post.
> Linda



I'm thinking that they may be in 2028 or 2024. Correct me if I'm wrong. The picture looks like it was taken in front of site 2026.


----------



## armomof3lvsdisney

My family is looking for a tent to go on our Smoky Mt. camping trip in June.  There are 5 of us DH, Me, DS15, DD12 & DD10.  I'm thinking about the Columbia Cougar Flats does anyone have this tent and if so how do you like it.  I would also like to hear about other good family tents. TIA


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

I think we're going to get a raised air mattress this next time.   We need another one anyway, especially if the step-kids come. Right now we have just a regular queen & a twin.  Raised one is next on the list.  I'm thinking the coleman one from Target.  Anyone have any suggestions??

Oh, and we're getting a new screen house too!!    I hate the one we have now, but it's also about 4 years old & needs replacing.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

armomof3lvsdisney said:


> My family is looking for a tent to go on our Smoky Mt. camping trip in June.  There are 5 of us DH, Me, DS15, DD12 & DD10.  I'm thinking about the Columbia Cougar Flats does anyone have this tent and if so how do you like it.  I would also like to hear about other good family tents. TIA



We have a Jeep 10-person tent from Sam's Club & love it.     Has all kinds of cool stuff to hang from little hooks in the ceiling & sky lights.   Of course, we bought it about 4 years ago, but you might still be able to find one.  I think I saw one on Amazon about a month ago.  Try eBay too.  They hold up really well & lots of room!!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> We have a Jeep 10-person tent from Sam's Club & love it.     Has all kinds of cool stuff to hang from little hooks in the ceiling & sky lights.   Of course, we bought it about 4 years ago, but you might still be able to find one.  I think I saw one on Amazon about a month ago.  Try eBay too.  They hold up really well & lots of room!!



I don't know if you will be able to find another Jeep stand-alone. I searched high and low for one right before we purchased our Eureka. The last we heard was a few years ago Jeep dealers were giving them away as a promotion. Maybe you can find one on Ebay. I'm still looking and I haven't seen one in a while....well, not the one I wanted (the stand-alone one).


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

armomof3lvsdisney said:


> My family is looking for a tent to go on our Smoky Mt. camping trip in June.  There are 5 of us DH, Me, DS15, DD12 & DD10.  I'm thinking about the Columbia Cougar Flats does anyone have this tent and if so how do you like it.  I would also like to hear about other good family tents. TIA



You may want to take a look at the tents with the polyethylene bathtub style floor. I miss that in our Coleman. We now have a Copper Canyon 1512 by Eureka. I'm still leery of the floor. It's not the polyethylene. We've only used our Eureka last October and no rain so I can't attest to it's dryness. Everything else about the Copper Canyon, I love. Large airy windows and skylights makes it worth it...so far.


----------



## Minnie mom of 6

I believe the site is 2024~  But 2026 and  and 2028 were Huge as well.

I have also searched for another Jeep Tent with no luck   That tent was aweome! The closets helped keep things tidy!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Minnie mom of 6 said:


> I believe the site is 2024~  But 2026 and  and 2028 were Huge as well.
> 
> I have also searched for another Jeep Tent with no luck   That tent was aweome! The closets helped keep things tidy!



The closets are what I really admired with the Jeep tent and the large windows, it looks well made and sturdy. Are the closets big enough for a port-a-potty?


----------



## LiteBrite

MomofPirate&Mickey said:


> I think we're going to get a raised air mattress this next time.   We need another one anyway, especially if the step-kids come. Right now we have just a regular queen & a twin.  Raised one is next on the list.  I'm thinking the coleman one from Target.  Anyone have any suggestions??
> 
> Oh, and we're getting a new screen house too!!    I hate the one we have now, but it's also about 4 years old & needs replacing.



We have this one and have used it a lot - it's very comfortable, and is holding up beautifully:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=6486521


----------



## Laurabearz

I have to say I really have enjoyed this thread.

My family and I are taking our first tent camping trip ever next month (not at WDW, but up in Mirror Lake Wisconsin near the dells)

I am beyond excited, kids are too excited, and my DH says, well I will try it.. (he has never been camping before, but will be our main cook, since he is a grill master!)

I have really enjoyed seeing people's set ups. We are only going for 2 nights so I dont think our set up will be as kewl all of yours, but it helps to see how ya'll have done it.


----------



## Minnie mom of 6

Tent Camping Mom said:


> The closets are what I really admired with the Jeep tent and the large windows, it looks well made and sturdy. Are the closets big enough for a port-a-potty?



I am not sure about a port a potty ?? Ithink my kids would probably fit in there but i  don't have one so I am not sure ??


----------



## Minnie mom of 6

hoosiergirl said:


> Tuffcookie, what a great set-up!  It's so "home-y!"  It really makes me wish our airmattress was a double-high! (I still can't imagine my DH and I not rolling to the middle.)
> 
> WOW!  Jeannie, your site looks huge! (Is the blue tent that we can see in one of the pictures yours too?) And your daughter is adorable!
> 
> Love these pics!



I wish !!!! If it was it would be the best site there the 2 together would be awesome!!!


----------



## clkelley

Bump!!


----------



## juligrl

I wish I had pictures of tent camping at FtW...
Wait, I do, but they're from when I was 4.


----------



## Us3

juligrl said:


> I wish I had pictures of tent camping at FtW...
> Wait, I do, but they're from when I was 4.



Lets see 'em!


----------



## mjmoon

I've really enjoyed this thread. We're going in Feb for two weeks and have got a lot of terrific ideas.  I have a couple of questions-

We're staying on the 700 loop- sharing a site (preferred) with my inlaws. They have a huge RV and we will be pitching our 15x10 Cougar Flats tent on the sand pit. Will there be room to pitch a shelter as well? We won't have to have nearly the set up as some as we have the DDP and won't be eating too much at camp. I do want a comfy set up though...

Also- I've noticed some of you have lots of electronic stuff (fridges, microwaves, crockpots, and such) under screened shelters. Is that safe? The rain won't ruin the electronics or cause electrocution? (please excuse me if that is a silly question). 

We're planning on doing a lot of camping with our two little boys since we're on a tight budget and that is the most economical way to have family vacations and quality family time. This thread is really helpful for ANY camping trip.. especially with little ones.


----------



## clkelley

mjmoon said:


> I've really enjoyed this thread. We're going in Feb for two weeks and have got a lot of terrific ideas.  I have a couple of questions-
> 
> We're staying on the 700 loop- sharing a site (preferred) with my inlaws. They have a huge RV and we will be pitching our 15x10 Cougar Flats tent on the sand pit. Will there be room to pitch a shelter as well? We won't have to have nearly the set up as some as we have the DDP and won't be eating too much at camp. I do want a comfy set up though...
> 
> *That is really unpredictable.  I've seen preferred sites with large sand areas, and I've seen preferred sites with really tiny sand areas.*
> 
> Also- I've noticed some of you have lots of electronic stuff (fridges, microwaves, crockpots, and such) under screened shelters. Is that safe? The rain won't ruin the electronics or cause electrocution? (please excuse me if that is a silly question).
> 
> *I've never had a problem.  I make sure I use outdoor rated extension cords and if it is supposed to rain really bad, I actually unplug and cover the electronics with a tarp.*
> 
> We're planning on doing a lot of camping with our two little boys since we're on a tight budget and that is the most economical way to have family vacations and quality family time. This thread is really helpful for ANY camping trip.. especially with little ones.




Camping is really fun!!!!


----------



## keelyhealthnut

Y'all have some great setups going on here.  I have never seen anything like this.  I guess it's doing it up Disney style!!  We are going to look like such simpletons when we go!


----------



## mjmoon

I'm bumping to see more setups!


----------



## Dallas_Lady

Hey, tenters, where are you??


----------



## juligrl

Dallas_Lady said:


> Hey, tenters, where are you??



Not at the Fort!


----------



## clkelley

Bump!!


----------



## iluvstitch

I became a FTW addict last January when I stopped in for 2 weeks for a solo tent camping trip.  As a result, I didn't really need much equipment - this was it.  This was loop 1500 - the second site on the right.  Looking at this picture, the walk way to the comfort station would be to the left.  Also, the bus stop is a little behind and to the right of my site.  I had so much fun camping - I can't wait to go again next January.  Though, I'll be flying down and won't have a car, so I'll probably have trouble fitting my big suitcase in the tent with the air mattress...

An extra tip:  For cold weather campers - take electric blankets!


----------



## memorykeeper

I just returned from 7 nights at the fort and it was amazing. We had three families on our site and erected 4 tents plus three gazebos. We had site 2025 and it was perfect. It's located right along a curve in the road and seemed super spacious. We used the driveway area as well but still had room for one car and the golf cart. I'll see if I have pictures I can post. I didn't think to take any until we were down to just 2 1/2 tents but maybe another family has some. I miss the fort already.


----------



## Trixie15

Wow, some of you guys have some seriously "modern" camping set ups, lol.  I'm going to feel like a neanderthal when I show up with just a tent and no electronics at all!


----------



## jb2mw

My family and I are planning a camping trip to FW in October and were wondering how the weather is that time of year?


----------



## clkelley

I've been in October a few times and have had very pleasant, to hot, to chilly.


----------



## PixieDust32

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Ok, ok, so I contributed to the off topic but it had nothing to do with White Castle or Krystal.  I guess I'll rectify it and put it back on topic
> 
> Here's another angle of site 1501: (notice the screen house is slightly off the pad, not a large area).



Hi TCM! My name is Roxy, we got a mickey ears lamp too and i was wondering where or how did ya'll make the mickey hands and shorts? Thank you?


----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## mommyofthreeboys

Great pics!!!

DH just told me he would tent camp during our next trip!!! Yeah!!!

Tell me about the comfort stations. Does anyone have pics to post?


----------



## OK GRUMPY

mommyofthreeboys said:


> Great pics!!!
> 
> DH just told me he would tent camp during our next trip!!! Yeah!!!
> 
> Tell me about the comfort stations. Does anyone have pics to post?



I can help you with the tell you part ( I don't have any pictures). They are very clean probably the cleanest you will find in a campground.  I also can testify the security is really great! There is usually 4 toilets and 4 showers with one of those being a handicapped (one HD toilet and 1 shower stall).  each shower has a changing room then the shower so you have complete privacy!


----------



## Cathy2120

memorykeeper said:


> I just returned from 7 nights at the fort and it was amazing. We had three families on our site and erected 4 tents plus three gazebos. We had site 2025 and it was perfect. It's located right along a curve in the road and seemed super spacious. We used the driveway area as well but still had room for one car and the golf cart. I'll see if I have pictures I can post. I didn't think to take any until we were down to just 2 1/2 tents but maybe another family has some. I miss the fort already.



How does it work if you put more than one tent per site?  Do they charge per person, per site or per tent?  Would love to go camping...


----------



## irishbosoxfan

Cathy2120 said:


> How does it work if you put more than one tent per site?  Do they charge per person, per site or per tent?  Would love to go camping...



I want to say you're allowed 3 structures on the site.

They just charge for the site and you're allowed 10 ppl on it.


----------



## Shan-man

If you are tent camping I am unaware of any limit to the number of tents per site, but there is an absolute limit of ten people per site. If you are RV camping, you are allowed one sleeping tent in addition to your RV, and may have a dining tent/awning room in addition to that.

HIH


----------



## DisneyRose&Boys

Shan-man said:


> If you are tent camping I am unaware of any limit to the number of tents per site, but there is an absolute limit of ten people per site. If you are RV camping, you are allowed one sleeping tent in addition to your RV, and may have a dining tent/awning room in addition to that.
> 
> HIH




So, Shan, if, on the guys' site (we've got two sites- one girls', one guys'), there are 6 one-man tents (think backpacking variety here) plus one 10x12 dome, we should be okay?  The boys all will have their own tents, but we were thinking of putting them in a "pod" config.  

We won't get tossed by the FW po-po, will we?



Rose


----------



## jinia

Please more tent setups!  We are thinking of tenting it in Oct and am dying to see more!  Need to still convince husband on the tent idea.


----------



## stacktester

No pics to offer but I just took the pop up down for a couple days and had site 1505. It's close to the comfort station and totally private. Kinda like the old days when you didn't see your neighbor. I have a pop up I rent out and I wanted to take it on a trip to see what could better it for customers. It was a first stay in a partial and I liked it. The comfort station was pretty busy. I rode my bike to 1600/1800 cs and it was empty.


----------



## datgrt@fw

mommyofthreeboys said:


> Great pics!!!
> DH just told me he would tent camp during our next trip!!! Yeah!!!
> 
> Tell me about the comfort stations. Does anyone have pics to post?




Hello Mommyofthreeboys ............ I have a few pictures of the Comfort Stations I took back in 2002.  The picture quality is not the best but I think you will be able to see how nice the Comfort Stations are.  I believe these pictures were from the CS in the 1400 Loop.     


















I hope you and your family have a very safe and enjoyable vacation at Fort Wilderness!

Doug / datgrt@fw


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

Thanks Doug!!! They look really nice!


----------



## datgrt@fw

mommyofthreeboys said:


> Thanks Doug!!! They look really nice!




You are very welcome!!!

Doug / datgrt@fw


----------



## cheermom1

Is there a maximum # of tents someone can have on the sites? thanks 

and can I get a pic of at least 4 tents on a site or does anyone have one? 

thanks


----------



## shellynn24

This thread has been very helpful.  I would love to be able to go camping at the fort with my kids.  Now I just need to figure out the logistics of the trip


----------



## clkelley

cheermom1 said:


> Is there a maximum # of tents someone can have on the sites? thanks
> 
> and can I get a pic of at least 4 tents on a site or does anyone have one?
> 
> thanks



Officially, the max is two tents plus an awning/screen room, but I've had three tents, two EZ-Ups, and a third shelter on a site in Loop 2000 no problem.  (I don't think they care as much back on that loop).


----------



## TheGreatGonzo

I agree. They don't seem to mind so much as long as everything is on the pad and not out in the woods.


----------



## cmaee

clkelley said:


>



What purpose does the clear plastic going under your tent serve?  I am new to tent camping, but I assumed that that tent had a built in ground cover.  If it rained, wouldn't water go between the tent bottom and the clear plastic?


----------



## clkelley

I actually use three  ground cloths at Ft.Wilderness. The first is the very thin painters plastic that goes down first, then I have 6mil plastic that is cut to fit the tent that lays down next, then another piece of 6 mil plastic goes on the floor inside the tent. The first layer gets thrown away at the end of the trip. That sand pad gets nasty when wet. Some of my tents have a built in heavy bottom, some do not. I use the ground cloth to help the tents last longer.


----------



## clkelley

Bump!


----------



## Jasperann

We have officially booked our vacation for March 9-15 and we will be camping in a tent.  I can't wait!  I love camping, it is so much fun.  There are tons of great ideas on here.  I hope it isn't to rainy in March.  Think we will need a heater?


----------



## Judy in Texas

For those who are new to camping, keep in mind that a good number of people on this site are experienced campers and have been accumulating their "stuff" over a number of years.  Please don't think you must have an equal amount of stuff to have a successful camping trip.  Take a look at this picture - the opposite end of the spectrum.  Week before last a mother and her elementary school-aged son camped across the road from us in 1501.  I'm sure if it rained heavily, they would not have been comfortable - might even have slept in the car.  They probably would liked to have had a bigger, better, nicer set up, but they were at Disney and that's what counted.  If you are planning on being out and around all day long and not spending all that much time at your site, you won't need as much stuff as the people who are making Fort Wilderness the destination and spending as much time or more there as in the parks.


----------



## MK2010

This thread is so awesome! We're taking our first trip to Disney this Dec. and we're staying at ASMu. I wanted to stay at Ft. Wilderness, but knew that we didn't have the time to drive and could't figure out how to get all of our camping stuff there. (We don't fly hardly ever and I didn't think about just checking all of our tents and stuff.) Anyway, this is a great thread regardless of where you go camping. (With 2 cubscouts and 1 more coming up and all of them shooting for Eagle, we do a LOT of camping.)


----------



## boettj

No pics here, Sorry.  As a kid, my family and I went up and down the East Coast camping.  Would love to get back into the mix.  This thread has kindled an old flame within me.  Some of your setups are out of this world.  My dad has an Airstream we could borrow.  Though, I would need a full size truck.  Going the tent route would require new tent/tents and a screen house.



Thank you.  Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## JohnWhite1

Thanks for the huge information about camping tents actuclly I am also a very good online source  to choosing hiking equipment for your camping.
Keep it up....


----------



## clkelley

Bump!!


----------



## ADAMANDLISA

Possible 1st time Ft Wilderness campers next month (not 1st time in tent)



For those that use coolers, do you have any tips on what works best?

We have a good, basic set-up...but not a lot of extras.


----------



## clkelley

The ideal situation is a mini fridge, but barring that, you need one of the extreme coolers. Get a fairly large one, then hard freeze  gallon jug filled with water and put that in the center bottom, then put your items in prechilled, then dump ice on top of that.

Then just replenish ice as necessary every couple of days.

That should work to keep things cold.  If you want ice to put in drinks or to make mixed drinks then you will need to just buy that every evening. I have yet to find a way to keep ice in ice form for more than a few hours when camping there.


----------



## ADAMANDLISA

Thank you!

Things have been pretty stressful around here lately and I need to escape to my happy place!

Didn't think Disney would be possible until I called and got a quote on a campsite. Pretty good deal!

Now I just have to convince DH!


----------



## CristyKnight

got me interested now


----------



## rm0530

Here are pictures from our last trip, May 28-May 31. We had site #1832. It was a full hook-up loop. We waited too late to book a partial. 

The comfort station was to the left about 4 sites down. We were the last inside site on the loop. Road noise wasn't an issue.





We moved the table into the shelter and had the door of the tent inside as well.










Setting up the AC unit. Hubby found directions online and made one. With the unit and materials, it was about $130















The one day it rained, we just added a tarp and were fine.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

rm0530 said:


> Setting up the AC unit. Hubby found directions online and made one. With the unit and materials, it was about $130



Alright, I have to ask.

Where did hubby find the directions for this set up?

MacGyver.com? 

Seriously, what is going on there?

How did it work?

All kidding aside, I would be interested in a link to the directions.  I have thought about hooking up an A.C. unit for my Add-A-Room, and I like the concept of being able to direct the cool air via hoses.

TCD


----------



## Lil' Lisa

Tri-circle-D said:


> Alright, I have to ask.
> 
> Where did hubby find the directions for this set up?
> 
> MacGyver.com?
> 
> TCD


 
Why on the disboards of course! 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2409678


----------



## rm0530

Tri-circle-D said:


> Alright, I have to ask.
> 
> Where did hubby find the directions for this set up?
> 
> MacGyver.com?
> 
> Seriously, what is going on there?
> 
> How did it work?
> 
> All kidding aside, I would be interested in a link to the directions.  I have thought about hooking up an A.C. unit for my Add-A-Room, and I like the concept of being able to direct the cool air via hoses.
> 
> TCD



From http://www.byandrewdavis.com/

The unit itself is sitting on 4 bricks. The gray wrap is a filter (he didn't want bugs flying inside and getting gross). Plastic bag is covering the controls during the rain. The top two hoses blew the cold air in and the bottom two pulled the hot air out. The silver 'box' comes off the unit and the hoses can be pushed back in. We stored all of that inside the box the unit came in. The unit itself was packed in the back of the Jeep.

Overall, we had a great experience with this set up. The unit leaked water under the bricks but we didn't have any leaks inside. There was a little moisture build up inside near the hoses but a towel easily fixed that when we packed up. We left the unit running on low during the day and came back to a nice and cool bed.

From hubby:

Here are the materials I used:
Zenith ZW5010 5000 BTU window unit ($100 at home depot)
4" x 8' dryer vent tubing ($16 at Walmart)
1 roll of aluminum tape ($7 at home depot)
1 4' x 8' piece of 1/2 inch foil-sided insulation ($10 at home depot)
I also bought a contractor-grade 25' 12 gauge electrical cable ($25 at Walmart) for it. I didn't want to run it on a cheap cable that might melt.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Lil' Lisa said:


> Why on the disboards of course!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2409678



Thanks, LL- I missed that thread.  There are some interesting ideas there.



rm0530 said:


> From http://www.byandrewdavis.com/
> 
> The unit itself is sitting on 4 bricks. The gray wrap is a filter (he didn't want bugs flying inside and getting gross). Plastic bag is covering the controls during the rain. The top two hoses blew the cold air in and the bottom two pulled the hot air out. The silver 'box' comes off the unit and the hoses can be pushed back in. We stored all of that inside the box the unit came in. The unit itself was packed in the back of the Jeep.
> 
> Overall, we had a great experience with this set up. The unit leaked water under the bricks but we didn't have any leaks inside. There was a little moisture build up inside near the hoses but a towel easily fixed that when we packed up. We left the unit running on low during the day and came back to a nice and cool bed.
> 
> From hubby:
> 
> Here are the materials I used:
> Zenith ZW5010 5000 BTU window unit ($100 at home depot)
> 4" x 8' dryer vent tubing ($16 at Walmart)
> 1 roll of aluminum tape ($7 at home depot)
> 1 4' x 8' piece of 1/2 inch foil-sided insulation ($10 at home depot)
> I also bought a contractor-grade 25' 12 gauge electrical cable ($25 at Walmart) for it. I didn't want to run it on a cheap cable that might melt.



Thank you.

I may give this a try myself.

TCD


----------



## Greenepona

BF and I are going Halloween week staying on a Partial site and would love to see pictures of your setups!

BF does have a concern with things being taken from the site... has anyone had an issue with this? We of course will keep electronics locked in the car. 

And will we get nabbed my the clothesline police for just hanging up bath towels??


----------



## duffy

Bump with some questions!

I've always wanted to camp at the Fort, but it's never been practical.  Now I'm thinking of a few years from now and how we'll pull it off.  

I'm thinking of when we camped at a state park in Connecticut last summer and we were not allowed to tie clothesline to the trees, or have an open fire.  It was early June and we were cold!  And all our towels stayed damp.    None of this information was on the website when I booked it either.

So I'm curious:  can we tie clotheslines for our towels to the trees?  Do we need special stakes for the sand?  Are there firepits?  Is firewood sold?  How much, if so?

We usually camp primitively:  no water or electricity, so that's what I'm used to.  I don't know how to handle the luxury of having water at my site!!  How do you tent campers deal with gray water (from dishwashing etc.)?  

How do you rig up tarps-are you allowed to toss ropes over the branches of trees?  

Everyone seems to have golf carts-we like bikes, is that ok?  Are there bike racks at the bus stops?

I'm sure I'll have more questions!!    But thanks for any help.


----------



## clkelley

duffy said:


> Bump with some questions!
> 
> I've always wanted to camp at the Fort, but it's never been practical.  Now I'm thinking of a few years from now and how we'll pull it off.
> 
> I'm thinking of when we camped at a state park in Connecticut last summer and we were not allowed to tie clothesline to the trees, or have an open fire.  It was early June and we were cold!  And all our towels stayed damp.    None of this information was on the website when I booked it either.
> 
> So I'm curious:  can we tie clotheslines for our towels to the trees?  *YES* Do we need special stakes for the sand? *I use the metal nails with the plastic tops* Are there firepits? *NO* Is firewood sold? *NO* How much, if so?
> *You can only have a fire if you bring an enclosed fire pit with a lid.  AND ONLY if fires are not banned completely at that time due to dry conditions*
> 
> We usually camp primitively:  no water or electricity, so that's what I'm used to.  I don't know how to handle the luxury of having water at my site!!  How do you tent campers deal with gray water (from dishwashing etc.)? *There is a large sink in the laundry room of each loop where you can dump grey water*
> 
> How do you rig up tarps-are you allowed to toss ropes over the branches of trees?  *Yep*
> 
> Everyone seems to have golf carts-we like bikes, is that ok?  Are there bike racks at the bus stops? *Bikes are fine.  Yes there are bike racks at both the Outpost bus stop and at the marina, plus lots of fence posts and trees around to lock up to.*
> 
> I'm sure I'll have more questions!!    But thanks for any help.



Hope this helps!!!


----------



## duffy

Thanks, clkelley!  Good to know about the fires.  Around here, all campgrounds come with a picnic table and a firepit, we just took it for granted that we'd have them in Connecticut.  Luckily, we were there to visit new in-laws, my daughter and her fiance came down from Vermont to introduce us to his family.  We bought a portable fire pit and then gave it to them when we were done.  But it was a hard lesson!

Now that I think about it, Fort Wilderness WILL supply us with a table, right?


----------



## clkelley

Yes, there is a picnic table at every site!!


----------



## duffy




----------



## Bearikens

Site 219 Nov 2003 - tons of room


----------



## duffy

Bumping with another question:

Does anyone who uses 2 or more EZ up canopies use the rain gutters?  I've seen this one:
http://www.gemplers.com/product/161856/Rain-Gutter-Canopy-Connection, and I've wondered if it does the job.

We've camped enough to take rain for granted.  It's not a question of "will it rain?" but "WHEN will it rain?"  We have one canopy, and I want to purchase a second and connect them.  One for over our Eureka! dome tent and the second for over a table, complete with screens and privacy cloths.  Not looking forward to the sheet of water that will pour between the two!

Thanks.


----------



## clkelley

[............


----------



## duffy

Thanks!


----------



## Marshel

.


----------



## Pinkee77

Our set up from Oct 2010:





Back of the tent:





Yes, that's my clothesline with our towels on it.  Say what you will.  Since my nephew was with me this trip, I refrained from hanging green thingies...





Inside:





In the lower right corner, you can see the flap that is staked out for ventilation.  The fabric of the tent and color of the walls allows lots of light in.  Although, it's hard to tell in the above picture because it was shady at the time.

During the day, the tent was cool and breezy with the windows lowered....great place for taking a nap.  Unless, of course, you have a 7 year old trying to show you his Halloween candy......





And leaving the tent door open......




(I don't recommend getting the optional 7 year old door opener.)

But, my favorite part is the skylight.....


----------



## PixieCamper

Nice set up and adorable kids Pinkee!


----------



## PastorJosh

Nice tent Pinkee!  Is that the Eureka N!ergy 1310?


----------



## Pinkee77

PixieCamper said:


> Nice set up and adorable kids Pinkee!



Thank you.  I'm not an expert but my set up gets a little better each time.



PastorJosh said:


> Nice tent Pinkee!  Is that the Eureka N!ergy 1310?



Yes, that's it.


----------



## estherhead

This thread helped me SO much and I finally can return the favor.  We have a ton of photos and I only have a few uploaded so far to Photobucket.  I'm writing a trip report (in my siggie) so I'm just uploading as I need them there.  I'll post if I get to any more I think might be helpful.

We had site 2035, directly next to a Comfort Station.  We had 4 tents and 11 people (many little kids.)  It was awesome, and yes you will all fit (if there are babies, too tight if they had been older.)































Us unloading:





Beginning to set-up.  It took 2 hours from pulling the tents out, to being done.  We allotted 4 hours for arriving, set-up, and getting to Wilderness Lodge for dinner.  It took 4 hours so that's a good time frame to allow yourselves.


----------



## WalkingintheFog

Bring on the pictures!

I'm dreaming of making it to the Fort to camp in tent, but logistics-wise, not sure how to make it work (my best times to come are Sep/Oct, but that's more iffy re Hurricanes...., Flying down so limited in what to bring, won't have a car, so don't know about security,   yada yada), but slowly working on a game plan for that day!

I see all these electrical cords all over the place:   is it possible to actually have the electric post inside a dining shelter, or is it too far out of the way?
Is the water pipe adjacent to that post?


----------



## estherhead

WalkingintheFog said:


> Bring on the pictures!
> 
> I'm dreaming of making it to the Fort to camp in tent, but logistics-wise, not sure how to make it work (my best times to come are Sep/Oct, but that's more iffy re Hurricanes...., Flying down so limited in what to bring, won't have a car, so don't know about security,   yada yada), but slowly working on a game plan for that day!
> 
> I see all these electrical cords all over the place:   is it possible to actually have the electric post inside a dining shelter, or is it too far out of the way?
> Is the water pipe adjacent to that post?



We've been WDW lots in hurricane season.  It does rain.  Never had a hurricane, but it rains a bit practically every day.  So that certainly would be a consideration. You could ship stuff down there, you could rent a car if you fly.  But if you didn't have a car, I wouldn't worry about security.  I felt very safe.

As for the cords, it'd be hard to put that pole in a tent.  It is off to the side and is huge.  We were setting up, it didn't end up looking crazy with the cords.  We ended up with 3 cords: one to each parent tent to plug in cell phones.  And one to the kitchen tent.  And the water is there on the hose.  Though I personally didn't use the water it would get things wet if you had that pole in your tent.


----------



## Running_Bell

Our tent photos from this past November (2010) are here: (site 1518... great site)

http://s1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee504/running_bell/FW Nov 2010/


----------



## shocker

estherhead said:


> We had site 2035, directly next to a Comfort Station.  We had 4 tents and 11 people (many little kids.)  It was awesome, and yes you will all fit (if there are babies, too tight if they had been older.)



This is one of the newer "premium sites" or whatever the term, right?  I haven't been since they put the larger sites in, but my memory is that a regular site would not hold 4 tents and 11 people.  I was trying to count your tents, it looks like 3 sleeping tents and 1 gazebo tent, is that right?  How was the cost comparison of putting everyone on one site versus splitting up on 2 smaller sites?  One trip we had 6 people on one site and they charged extra for each person over 4 that were on the site.  What did that look like to your overall charges, or have they ceased that practice?


----------



## proudmomof4

Site 2035 is a partial site but people can fit quite a bit on their sites depending on how organized and creative they are. 

Disney allows 10 people plus infant on each site, they will usually charge additional for each adult (aged 18 and over) when there are more than 2 adults on a site. I can't remember the fee but I think it was $2-$5 per each additional adult per night.


----------



## estherhead

Yup, just like proudmomof4 said, we had 4 adults, and the rest were kids.  It was a partial site and cost us $70.00 ($35.00 per family) for the site.  They did not charge us extra for kids.  I never heard if they would have if it had been 10 adults.

We could have gotten two sites, but we actually wanted one as we wanted to share everything, the food tent, the getting ready, etc.  And the 3rd tent had two boys in it, ages 10 & 13.  And those are our oldest kids.  So we wanted all the kids close to us for safety sake.

It was absolutely perfect for us.  But if our kids were even 2 years older, it would have been too tight.  

But the 1500 sites, which cost the same as the 2000 loop we were in, are smaller.  So we requested the 2000 loop.

In the future, when we need two sites, I'll request 1500 as it's closer to everything.  But we really did enjoy our site.  No complaints.

And having a food tent was AWESOME!  Loved that.  Definitely worth the extra walk if you can't fit it on the 1500 loop.

Not sure about premium sites cost.  Sorry.

This was our first time, so I'm not really any help except for the 4 days of our own experience.


----------



## PixieDust32

Bump!


----------



## PixieDust32

rm0530 said:


> Here are pictures from our last trip, May 28-May 31. We had site #1832. It was a full hook-up loop. We waited too late to book a partial.
> 
> The comfort station was to the left about 4 sites down. We were the last inside site on the loop. Road noise wasn't an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We moved the table into the shelter and had the door of the tent inside as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setting up the AC unit. Hubby found directions online and made one. With the unit and materials, it was about $130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one day it rained, we just added a tarp and were fine.



We use an AC unit too, but does your tent has the holes already or were they made? DH uses one of the window. Thanks


----------



## mkoerner

I know this is a bit off the picture topic, but it's related to tent camping. Even though we own DVC, our family would love to spend Christmas 2012 tent camping at the Fort (no availability for 2011), and I have a few questions. If anyone has ever tent camped over Christmas week, can you tell me how it is? Does everyone decorate? Is it still relaxing even though parks are crazy crowded? Is there room on the sites for a large tent and a screen room? We would be traveling with our adult son with autism, so are the comfort stations fairly close to the sites? The weather in Florida in December doesn't bother us as we live in northeast PA and 65 degrees on Christmas Day is a heatwave! Thanks for any help you all can provide.


----------



## justgeorgi

We have camped from Christmas thru New Years and it was AWESOME!  

There were 4 adults & 4 kids.  We had a large tent that we put 2 adults and 2 kids, a 2nd tent where we put 2 adults and 1 kid in and a 3rd tent we called the "kitchen/closet" that we put a twin sized mattress (and the teenager), a small free standing clothing rack for clothes, 2 small fridges, a small table with a microwave and coffee maker on top and our laundry bags and various other things (like plastic bins full of food and coolers.)  We also had a EZ up shelter that we put over the picnic table and Christmas TREE! 

 We purchased an inexpensive 6 foot WHITE tree (since we are amongst all the green trees lol) and decorated tree with colored lights and got a "Lot" of McDonald's happy meal Disney toys that on the drive down (from NY and Texas respectively) tied ribbons to to hang on the tree.  We also strung christmas lights from the dining canopy tent to all the other tents which we plugged in each morning before we left the campsite.  This gives your tentsite PLENTY of light when you return.  

On Christmas Eve "Mickey" stopped by and left small red paper bags on the table for each of the children with a note saying Merry Christmas.  The bags had stickers, pencils and candy canes.  VERY CUTE!  We even made "Christmas Dinner" by putting a spiral ham in a crock pot and brought mashed potatoes, gravy, veggie and dessert from home.  

I'd love to do it again one day with grandkids!  It was a blast.  Message me if you would like more details!


----------



## mkoerner

Thanks for the info! My husband looked at me like I was insane when I suggested tent camping in December, but now he's getting interested. Just love Disney at Christmas.


----------



## smom1976

Running_Bell said:


> Our tent photos from this past November (2010) are here: (site 1518... great site)
> 
> http://s1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee504/running_bell/FW Nov 2010/



wow..  I love this..  site 1518  was it bigger than others that you saw?


----------



## Running_Bell

hey.... it appeared that this was one of the bigger sites.  We had a 10 X 14 tent and 14 x 14 canopy.  The grill was in a weird spot.... atleast we thought so.  There was a path behind the site through the trees that made the comfort station easier to get to.  All in all... we really liked it and would be very happy if we had it again.


----------



## vettechick99

I am so impressed by how y'all tent camp! I had no idea it could be this modern. DH and I have wanted to camp for a while, but I'm not such a good "roughing it" kind of girl and an camper is not in the budget. How did y'all figure out how to camp like this? Any websites you can recommend?


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Pixie Dust 32 Love it! Great set up!


----------



## barrickmark

thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## MushLRC

inspirational


----------



## smom1976

estherhead said:


>



we bought a screen in room very similar to this one..  I was wondering..  when it rained did the rain come in through the screen?


----------



## HS3kids

I am trying to convince DH to tent camp at the Fort in November, and he's about halfway there. My question is, where do you put all your gear?? We have a Jeep Patriot (mid size SUV) and for sure we would need a cargo box on top, but how much do they hold? Any recommendations? We would have a very large tent, screen house, 4 air mattresses, couple camp chairs, large cooler, bins of stuff/luggage, camp kitchen... just cant see how I can cram it all in my cargo space + a rooftop cargo carrier....  Anyone have some tips?  Thanks! 

p.s. keep the pictures coming please- you are all inspiring me!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

HS3kids said:


> I am trying to convince DH to tent camp at the Fort in November, and he's about halfway there. My question is, where do you put all your gear?? We have a Jeep Patriot (mid size SUV) and for sure we would need a cargo box on top, but how much do they hold? Any recommendations? We would have a very large tent, screen house, 4 air mattresses, couple camp chairs, large cooler, bins of stuff/luggage, camp kitchen... just cant see how I can cram it all in my cargo space + a rooftop cargo carrier....  Anyone have some tips?  Thanks!
> 
> p.s. keep the pictures coming please- you are all inspiring me!!!



What about rent/buy/borrow a small trailer?


----------



## HS3kids

Thanks 2Goofycampers! DH didnt want to tow a camper, but when I brought up maybe a pop up since theyre easier to handle than a hard sided travel trailer he said maybe we can get one with next years tax money! (Alas, this years tax return went to neccesary things around the house. Sometimes being a responsible adult is for the birds!  )  But its something at least! Hoping for November 2013 in a pop-up now.. fingers crossed!


----------



## estherhead

smom1976 said:


> we bought a screen in room very similar to this one..  I was wondering..  when it rained did the rain come in through the screen?



Sorry this took so long for me to notice a question to me.  I does a little bit but it doesn't bother us as it's just the edges where we aren't anyway.


----------



## PixieCamper

Bump for the tent campers


----------



## mom2d&b

Thanx for all the pics.  We will be tent camping with the cub scouts for the first time at the end of Nov and seeing everything in advance is comforting.


----------



## Running_Bell

*Our FW Trip in November - loop 1500*


----------



## OnlyDisney

I know this is an old thread, but I'd love to see some more set ups with tents.  Growing up our family had a pop-up and a class C so I seeing how these tents, screen rooms, and everything set up is VERY helpful.


----------



## bama_ed

OnlyDisney said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I'd love to see some more set ups with tents.  Growing up our family had a pop-up and a class C so I seeing how these tents, screen rooms, and everything set up is VERY helpful.



OD,

In a past trip report, I included lots of loop 2000 tent setups at the request of a poster.  (The poster was named Instacamper and he has since bought a popup).  There were all kinds and shapes.

Maybe it will give you ideas.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2694753

Bama Ed


----------



## OnlyDisney

bama_ed said:


> OD,
> 
> In a past trip report, I included lots of loop 2000 tent setups at the request of a poster.  (The poster was named Instacamper and he has since bought a popup).  There were all kinds and shapes.
> 
> Maybe it will give you ideas.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2694753
> 
> Bama Ed



Thank you Bama Ed, you are always so helpful!


----------



## SunshineCamper

Bumping for Tent Camping Newbies for ideas...a picture is worth a 1000 words!


----------



## cheriemek

Great thread! We tent camp every summer in the Finger Lakes area of NY, and we have stayed at a Cabin at FW. I would love to tent camp at FW. Your posts have let me imagine it!


----------



## motherof4

Love the Finger Lakes! So beautiful, lots of trails to hike!


----------



## shaynelle

We are planning on tent camping from the end of June to mid July. If we want to leave our vehicle at the campground, how do we get to the resort?  Is there a bus or boat that you can take, and is there any charge for campground guests?


----------



## Disbug

shaynelle said:


> We are planning on tent camping from the end of June to mid July. If we want to leave our vehicle at the campground, how do we get to the resort?  Is there a bus or boat that you can take, and is there any charge for campground guests?


Yes, there are both. No worries (and no charge)! Just park at your campsite... take an internal shuttle bus (color coded: Orange, Yellow, or Purple) to get you to the marina to catch a boat (if you are going to the Magic Kingdom, or the Contemporary Resort). Or you can head to the front of the campground (called the Outpost) to catch an external bus to one of the theme parks. Reverse the process to get back to the campground. Easy peezy!


----------



## North of Mouse

shaynelle said:


> We are planning on tent camping from the end of June to mid July. If we want to leave our vehicle at the campground, how do we get to the resort?  Is there a bus or boat that you can take, and is there any charge for campground guests?



Not quite sure I understand your question    If you are talking about getting to all the parks, there are internal buses that will take you to the boat and buses. If you are talking about a specific resort, you can catch a bus from any of the parks to the specific Disney resort you want to go to. There are no charges for the buses and boats.


----------



## shaynelle

Thanks to you both, exactly the info I was looking for!

I have one more question I'm hoping someone will know the answer.

If we book a 9 day camp trip at Fort Wilderness and decide when we get there to cancel the last night, will we get a full refund? I read the cancellation policy and it appears we would have to cancel the last night 5 days prior to our arrival.

 If this is the case are we better off making two reservations, with the last night on a separate reservation?


----------



## 2goofycampers

shaynelle said:


> Thanks to you both, exactly the info I was looking for!
> 
> I have one more question I'm hoping someone will know the answer.
> 
> If we book a 9 day camp trip at Fort Wilderness and decide when we get there to cancel the last night, will we get a full refund? I read the cancellation policy and it appears we would have to cancel the last night 5 days prior to our arrival.
> 
> If this is the case are we better off making two reservations, with the last night on a separate reservation?



yes, you can cancel at the last minute and get a full refund. We have had to do this a couple times because of weather.


----------



## Amandas4

Bump!!!
I need more ideas and most of these pictures are deleted.
We will be there in March, I'm sooo worried about rain.


----------



## snowmedic

We stayed in site 2020 last Aug. Here is a pic of the site and of our tent set up.


----------



## jester911

Love the rug on the floor of the tent. Why have I not thought of that before. Perfect. And so easy to clean out the tent after camping is over. I salute you.


----------



## snowmedic

Thanks, it was a commercial grade carpet we got from one of the big home improvement stores. Like you said, easy to clean after.  We also had a big ( 12 x 15 ) outdoor carpet on the outside to catch most of the sand.


----------



## rwielatz

Love the pics! What kind of tent do u have? It looks huge!


----------



## snowmedic

It's a Ozark Trail and it's a 12 x 20.  When we staked it down it was actually longer than the pad.  We have a PUP now that we will be bringing down in a few months, but are considering getting a new bigger tent for our trip in the fall.


----------



## Junglecat

Snowmedic,
Is that a double bed in your tent?!  If so, what kind of bed is it and where did you get it?  I've never even imagined having an actual, made-up double bed in our big tent!?  That's amazing!


----------



## snowmedic

Junglecat said:


> Snowmedic,
> Is that a double bed in your tent?!  If so, what kind of bed is it and where did you get it?  I've never even imagined having an actual, made-up double bed in our big tent!?  That's amazing!



It is a INTEX queen size raised air mattress with a built in pump.  We bought it at Gander Mountain.  We have had several air mattresses and it seemed like we were always airing it up, especially in the middle of the night.  This mattress holds air.  We also paid for the 1 yr. extended warranty, if anything happens to it even if it is our fault, it will be replaced (if there is a store nearby to bring it).


----------



## mtnminnie

bumping so I can come back and take notes...lots of great ideas.


----------



## tiggerdad




----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

WOW, these photos are awesome! I would love to see more please!!


----------



## TheRustyScupper

Yes, sometimes we go A LITTLE overboard with the accommodations.


----------



## peg110

TheRustyScupper said:


> View attachment 183981
> 
> Yes, sometimes we go A LITTLE overboard with the accommodations.


Indeed!


----------



## tiggergal15

Bump...c'mon with more pics...please and thank you!


----------



## tiggergal15

Bumping again hoping more will post current sites!!!!


----------



## snowmedic

I will have pics up of our set-up in about 77 days.


----------



## lbmiller77

My son (3yrs old at the time) and I camped for 14 nights at the Fort and had the time of our lives. I had never camped for more than 3 nights prior to this and wasn't sure how this mom could pull it off for that long with a small child, but I am planning our next trip for 2018. Here are some of our setup pics from our October 2015 trip.


----------



## 4077

lbmiller77 said:


> My son (3yrs old at the time) and I camped for 14 nights at the Fort and had the time of our lives. I had never camped for more than 3 nights prior to this and wasn't sure how this mom could pull it off for that long with a small child, but I am planning our next trip for 2018. Here are some of our setup pics from our October 2015 trip.




Oops


----------



## texasroni75

Our site in Loop 2000 this past May.


----------



## DisneyDad0f5

Okay, I will share our tent site pics from February 2017.  I think the site number was 2041.  It was two spots past the CS on the inside of the loop.  Is was a huge spot and CLOSE to the CS.  
      

This is the last time (hopefully) I will tent camp at the Fort.  We bought a camper and I will have AC and my own bed.  Happy, happy, happy....

DDo5 - aka Mike


----------



## 4077

DisneyDad0f5 said:


> This is the last time (hopefully) I will tent camp at the Fort.  We bought a camper and I will have AC and my own bed.  Happy, happy, happy....
> 
> DDo5 - aka Mike



Did I miss it in another thread? What type trailer.....?


----------



## stobaugh6

I just booked a tent site for two weeks in Dec (13th-27th). We have not tent camped in many years. We will be camping with 6 of our 7 kiddos ages 18-4. Our younger 5 have never tent camped. We stayed at the Fort back in 2015 in a TT and loved it! 

Question...when you tent camp, where do you keep your pantry food? I've read about squirrels "breaking into" tents and stealing food. How do you keep your food critter proof? Thanks!!

Heather


----------



## amcc

stobaugh6 said:


> Question...when you tent camp, where do you keep your pantry food? I've read about squirrels "breaking into" tents and stealing food. How do you keep your food critter proof? Thanks!!
> 
> Heather


We keep all our dry food in the car and bungee the coolers. 

Heres a picture of my sisters site in 1500.


----------



## DisneyDad0f5

4077 said:


> Did I miss it in another thread? What type trailer.....?



4077.

We just bought a 2017 Coleman Light 2855BH.  I shared some pics in another thread.  I did not want to post a TT picture in the tent thread...


----------



## bama_ed

4077 said:


> Did I miss it in another thread? What type trailer.....?



In the Truck and Towing sticky thread, 4077....


----------



## airboat48

*fresh from the cardboard box oven*


----------



## ilovedisneymm

Hey Heather! We too will be at the Fort this December.  The 3 - 18th  We have had issues with the squirrels getting into the tents in earlier tent trips WHEN the food was visible.  Like I had the windows unzipped and they could see it through the black mesh.  The last trip we kept our food outside and in rubbermaid containers. The past couple times, we didn't really have an issue.  This last January 2017 trip we hardly saw any squirrels at all.  To tell you the truth, I think Disney has finally done something about the squirrel problem....I'm sure they would never say so.  I'm thinking a mass round up squirrel day was recently held.  



stobaugh6 said:


> I just booked a tent site for two weeks in Dec (13th-27th). We have not tent camped in many years. We will be camping with 6 of our 7 kiddos ages 18-4. Our younger 5 have never tent camped. We stayed at the Fort back in 2015 in a TT and loved it!
> 
> Question...when you tent camp, where do you keep your pantry food? I've read about squirrels "breaking into" tents and stealing food. How do you keep your food critter proof? Thanks!!
> 
> Heather


----------



## FortForever

@FlatBlackLI - Here is a tenting at the Fort thread. Not sure how many pics are left here due to the Photobucket incident, but you may find some good ones to look at.


----------



## Beth from Tennessee

Here is a picture of our site. Just me and the hubby but we bring two 10 person tents. 1 to sleep in and one for our clothes and I call it my “dressing tent”. Gives so much more space in your tent![GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## tinkerjo

The squirrels chewed through a plastic tote and ate our chips. We had to keep all our pantry food in the truck. You can’t leave food at all. One morning DH went to the bathroom while cooking and came back with the donuts gone and the comfort station was directly across the street.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Beth from Tennessee said:


> Here is a picture of our site. Just me and the hubby but we bring two 10 person tents. 1 to sleep in and one for our clothes and I call it my “dressing tent”. Gives so much more space in your tent![GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


Oops it didn't work. Try using the Upload a file option right next to the post reply button.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Keep posting your pics please!! I love looking at these!


----------



## littleangie

bumping this thread......
me and hubby are thinking of tent camping at the fort in 2020 to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary. We will be in tent so any pics of your set up would be awesome to help us.....this will be our first time at the fort.


----------



## Chrisizzle

I had to work in Jacksonville a few years ago. It had been 10+ years since I had been to Disney and had always wanted to camp there. 

I planned to keep things cheep and cheerful with my single person tent and renting a basic car to get me from Jacksonville to Orlando. 

It was the off OFF season and the car agency offered a Camaro Convertible for a small upgrade fee. I decided to splurge. Unfortunately, when I got to the car, I discovered the Camaro trunk was so small I couldn’t fit my bags in it. 

Also unfortunately, this beauty was parked next to it. I had to ask what it would cost to rent for 2 days. With a bigger trunk, it just made sense... right???   

So, here I was at Disney Fort Wilderness with nothing but a coffin sized tent and a rental Porsche Boxter. 

It still makes a great story/memory.


----------



## shawn mazzerle

littleangie said:


> bumping this thread......
> me and hubby are thinking of tent camping at the fort in 2020 to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary. We will be in tent so any pics of your set up would be awesome to help us.....this will be our first time at the fort.


----------



## Chrisizzle

shawn mazzerle said:


> View attachment 416017View attachment 416018View attachment 416019



Dang... that is a pretty snazzy setup you have. 
Do you secure any of the stuff while you are at the park? Or do you just have to rely on the good nature of Disney fans?


----------



## shawn mazzerle

Chrisizzle said:


> Dang... that is a pretty snazzy setup you have.
> Do you secure any of the stuff while you are at the park? Or do you just have to rely on the good nature of Disney fans?


I never leave the projector and big screen out, but the other stuff, I do.  There is another "wall" to the canopy I hang, so you really can't see in.  I have only had one thing stolen.  Refillable mug.  I left it in the golf cart down by the marina.  Gone in minutes.


----------



## friendofeeyore

Maybe one of our friendly squirrels was watching you leave your GC & took the mug to their house so they would have something to get their beverages to drink???


----------



## Santmor

Chrisizzle said:


> I had to work in Jacksonville a few years ago. It had been 10+ years since I had been to Disney and had always wanted to camp there.
> 
> I planned to keep things cheep and cheerful with my single person tent and renting a basic car to get me from Jacksonville to Orlando.
> 
> It was the off OFF season and the car agency offered a Camaro Convertible for a small upgrade fee. I decided to splurge. Unfortunately, when I got to the car, I discovered the Camaro trunk was so small I couldn’t fit my bags in it.
> 
> Also unfortunately, this beauty was parked next to it. I had to ask what it would cost to rent for 2 days. With a bigger trunk, it just made sense... right???
> 
> So, here I was at Disney Fort Wilderness with nothing but a coffin sized tent and a rental Porsche Boxter.
> 
> It still makes a great story/memory.
> 
> View attachment 416009



LOL !! I was just looking for small set ups, but everybody here are so professional campers. I will be going with a small tent also, but not soo small and I want to hang a lot of lights around. 

Can anyone say how is the weather in November and what kind of bed set up you use?

I don't know if I take sleeping bag or a more traditional bed sheets/blanket combination to use with air mattress.

Tks!!


----------



## Tallis

shawn mazzerle said:


> View attachment 416017View attachment 416018View attachment 416019



This is amazing! Do you have any issues with critters and the outdoor kitchen? Do you keep dry food in those canvas cabinets, or just kitchen items? How about the fridge? I've met a few state park raccoons who could open a fridge with ease. I haven't seen any at the Fort, just the pushy squirrels. 

Do you mind me asking what your average length of stay is? I suppose if you are regular campers, you would have set up/break down perfected.


----------



## shawn mazzerle

No problems with the fridge.  We keep a bungy cord wrapped around it,  to keep it locked shut.  We usually stay from 3 to 5 days.  This trip was a family get together/Thanksgiving/Mom's BDay. We were the base camp loop 400.  Everybody else were in the cabins.  Yes, we are very efficient set up and break down campers.


----------



## shawn mazzerle

Oh, about food.  We have a separate kitchen bag with compartments.  We use a bread buddy and plastic bins for chips and snacks so they don't get crushed.  This bag stays inside the truck, unless we are eating.  We got "raccooned" in Anastasia state park.  Unzipped the canvas and snatched a 3lb bags of twizzlers.


----------



## WalkingintheFog

shawn mazzerle said:


> Oh, about food.  We have a separate kitchen bag with compartments.  We use a bread buddy and plastic bins for chips and snacks so they don't get crushed.  This bag stays inside the truck, unless we are eating.  We got "raccooned" in Anastasia state park.  Unzipped the canvas and snatched a 3lb bags of twizzlers.


Oh dear …. it would be a nuisance if food got stolen…….but I’d be out for blood if my Twizzlers disappeared!

Enjoying this thread!     Anyone else with pictures now that we’re in the 2020s?

I’m really interested in seeing how ye store  food…. Noticing some dorm & sm fridges … even tho all seem to be under a shelter,    What happens when it’s windy and raining?          Do squirrels or other critters like the taste of wiring? 
Re: non-perishables, I’m heard of squirrels chewing thru plastic bins…. I wonder if a dedicated metal trash bin might be a solution?


----------



## bama_ed

We brought a 7x9 surplus Boy Scout canvas tent and also one 10x12 and used cots in them for our Thanksgiving 2022 trip in site 114 along with our Aliner.

We had a tarp for a floor and plastic clear drop clothes as insurance against rain.

















The tents were held up with 2" metal conduit and an angle kit.

Bama Ed


----------

